# hello from Arizona,  how do you smoke a cactus.



## jeff fregoso (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,  I ran across this site looking for information on using a smoker.  I have a master forge charcoal econo smoker.  I also have a masterforge dual grill what ever,  the one with the cast iron door.  I was wondering if it is posable to convert to a smoker since it kinda looks like one.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## sprky (Dec 29, 2011)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Jeff, welcome to SMF

Anything is possible, lots of good info here to help


----------



## smokinthesmc (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Jeff  Welcome to SMF lots of great everything here. As for the cactus, I'd give prickly pear cactus a shot. When in doubt wrap it in bacon that goes for just about anything.  I'm here in Gilbert and i know where there is some cheap pecan wood if you are interested. P Message me if ya want.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 30, 2011)

:welcome1:


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Would you please update your profile to include your location. Thank-you.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

First off welcome to SMF there Jeff. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## skully (Dec 30, 2011)

pull up a chair and have fun.......as far as the cactus, i reckon u start with newspaper.......lol.....


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 30, 2011)

to SMF - good luck with the cactus


----------

